# Possible New Horse



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is urgent. Her pasterns look like they will be weak when she is fully grown. I don't want to buy a horse that will be unsound for jumping


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure you can get a good opinion based on those photos. Have you have any , or can you get any, photos of her standing properly and from the side? People may be able to offer a better opinion if you do.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

If I go to check her out, without getting her I will take some. Its just shes an hour away and if we end up making the drive, we will bring the trailer and just get her. I will message her owner later and see if I can get some confo pictures.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are serious about wanting a jumper, then you will be taking a chance with a cheap rescue horse. If you are serious about rescue and seeing if a horse will work, then a rescue is fine. 

IOW's you need to know what you want to do and then decide on the horse. 

Rescues can be good jumpers (follow the story of Snowman) but you need to know your horses first. An hour drive to look is better than a hour drive to just get and then be sorry later. 

An hour is not that far to go when horse shopping, especially if you have a discipline in mind.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

If you really want a jumper you should look for another horse. There is no guarantee this horse will ever have a decent enough conformation to make any sort of sport horse. being 1 and a half you'll have to wait 3-4 more years before she can even start jumping. That's a LONG time. You might want to look at slightly older horses if you really want to jump.
There are _plenty_ of great rescue horses out there, that with work can become great jumpers. Check your local shelters - you're probably safer there as you'll have as accurate information as they can possibly give.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahh I wish I lived near you! I just looked at petfinder for Michigan, under horses, all my favorite breeds! Donkeys, Mules and Belgians xD
But there are a few really nice horses that would be decent prospects for jumping mixed in there
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Horse Pets in Ann Arbor, MI: Petfinder


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

PunksTank said:


> If you really want a jumper you should look for another horse. There is no guarantee this horse will ever have a decent enough conformation to make any sort of sport horse. being 1 and a half you'll have to wait 3-4 more years before she can even start jumping. That's a LONG time. You might want to look at slightly older horses if you really want to jump.
> There are _plenty_ of great rescue horses out there, that with work can become great jumpers. Check your local shelters - you're probably safer there as you'll have as accurate information as they can possibly give.


I actually already have 3 other horses! Lol. I am just really looking to complete my herd, and have a project to work on in spare time! Even if she doesn't turn into something good, I just want something to really work on Parelli with, and find her a forever home


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, if you want a project you can do ground work for a while, but she can't shouldn't be backed until at least 3 - but with her obvious pastern issues I'd probably wait longer depending on how she grows. You may want a horse who's an adult with little training so you can go through all the steps without waiting for them to grow. 
My 8 year old untrained draft horse was my best blessing <3 I could train her at our speed of training - not waiting for growth.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Being one that did have to wait for their baby to grow, and had to ride other horses sparingly, I think that buying this horse for ground work and the like is not a bad idea, as long as you have another horse to ride in the meantime.

However, I would not jump this mare in her career. Holy long pasterns.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Being one that did have to wait for their baby to grow, and had to ride other horses sparingly, I think that buying this horse for ground work and the like is not a bad idea, as long as you have another horse to ride in the meantime.
> 
> However, I would not jump this mare in her career. Holy long pasterns.



Our paint, when we bought him as a yearling, he had extremely long pasterns, but now he has grown into them, and they seem fine. Even if the jumping didn't work out, I would most likely train her for dressage, or maybe a hunter, and sell her. Who knows. I will probably be out to see her later this week.

About the trailering thing, we would bring the trailer regardless since I have family health problems, which limits the time we really have to make a 3+ hour trip. It would be with a small 2 horse bumper pull anyway, so not a big deal to haul there and back, empty.


----------

